# Man sieht das doch nicht unten rum



## Sand517

Hallo,

Was genau bedeutet (auf English) ‘Man sieht das doch nicht unten rum’? Es handelte sich etwa um der Unterschied zwisschen Pflanzen und Gewächse, und einer der wenig davon versteht. Ich habe es im Fernseher gesehen.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## διαφορετικός

"Unten rum" means, roughly, the same as "unten". "You [can't / don't] see that [below / at the bottom]."


----------



## Sand517

διαφορετικός said:


> "Unten rum" means, roughly, the same as "unten". "You [can't / don't] see that [below / at the bottom]."


Danke!

Does it only mean ‘you don’t see that below/at the bottom’, or also ‘from below/the bottom’?


----------



## JClaudeK

Sand517 said:


> or also ‘from below/the bottom’?


No, that would be "von unten (aus/ her)".


----------



## Sand517

JClaudeK said:


> No, that would be "von unten (aus/ her)".


Danke!


----------



## Hutschi

Ist es wirklich unten rum sehen? Oder unten rumstehen?

Das erste ist sehr ungewöhnlich. Das zweite alltäglich.


----------



## elroy

Sand517 said:


> Es handelte sich etwa um der Unterschied zwisschen Pflanzen und Gewächse, und einer der wenig davon versteht.


I think we need more context than that.  What was the person referring to?  What came before and after?


----------



## Alemanita

Sand517 said:


> ‘Man sieht das doch nicht unten rum’? Es handelte sich etwa um der Unterschied zwisschen Pflanzen und Gewächse,


Wenn man die Pflanze nur unten herum (die unteren Teile der Pflanze) betrachtet, sieht man nicht den Unterschied zwischen A und B.
Wobei die Worte Pflanzen und Gewächse hier nicht passend scheinen.
Vielleicht ging es um den Unterschied zwischen Strauch und Staude?


Ahhh, Sand: jetzt verstehe ich (ich schreibe hier, weil ich nicht direkt auf Sand # 11 antworten kann)

 "es ging hier um den Unterschied zwischen Gewächse (etwa zwischen Rüben und Kartoffeln) "

Das Wort Gewächse hat mich in die Irre geführt. Wir sagen einfach Pflanze. oder speziell Gemüsepflanze (bei Rüben und Kartoffeln)

Also meinte die Frau, dass man - weil man nicht in die Erde gucken kann - die Pflanzen nicht anhand des oberirdischen Krauts  unterscheiden kann.

Die Intonation ist wichtig, wahrscheinlich gab es eine kleine Pause: Man sieht das doch nicht --- (das) unten rum.


----------



## Sand517

Hutschi said:


> Ist es wirklich unten rum sehen? Oder unten rumstehen?
> 
> Das erste ist sehr ungewöhnlich. Das zweite alltäglich.


Ja ‘unten rum’ ist was is gelesen habe …


----------



## Sand517

elroy said:


> I think we need more context than that.  What was the person referring to?  What came before and after?


Oh haha it was a very short moment about a woman from the city learning about plants and crops from a farmer. The woman from the city could hardly tell the types of crops apart … that’s why she said it …


----------



## Sand517

Alemanita said:


> Wenn man die Pflanze nur unten herum (die unteren Teile der Pflanze) betrachtet, sieht man nicht den Unterschied zwischen A und B.
> Wobei die Worte Pflanzen und Gewächse hier nicht passend scheinen.
> Vielleicht ging es um den Unterschied zwischen Strauch und Staude?


Danke! Nein es ging hier um den Unterschied zwischen Gewächse (etwa zwischen Rüben und Kartoffeln) …


----------



## manfy

Sand517 said:


> Danke! Nein es ging hier um den Unterschied zwischen Gewächse (etwa zwischen Rüben und Kartoffeln) …


 Damit ist es klar. Der Sprecher meint _ganz unten_ _rum_, also "die Füße" der Pflanzen, bzw. deren Wurzeln.
Rüben und Kartoffeln sind doch Knollengewächse, d.h. die eigentliche Frucht befindet sich unter der Erde und man sieht diese nicht ohne sie auszugraben.
Damit kann man ‘Man sieht das doch nicht unten rum’ ziemlich wörtlich als "But you can't see anything down there" übersetzen.
Letztendlich heißt das, dass der Sprecher weiß, wie man Kartoffeln und Rüben, Beten im Supermarkt unterscheiden kann, nicht aber wie die Pflanzen während des Wachstums zu unterscheiden sind.

-----------
PS: Alemanita hatte wohl schon vor mir die gleiche Idee als Nachtrag in #8 eingefügt -- das habe ich gestern gar nicht gesehen.


----------



## Gernot Back

διαφορετικός said:


> "Unten rum" means, roughly, the same as "unten". "You [can't / don't] see that [below / at the bottom]."


No, "untenrum" means the same as "around your private parts".

untenrum - Synonym & Definition


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot Back said:


> "untenrum" means the same as "around your private parts".


That was my first thought, too. Weird to use this phrase with plants.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Gernot Back said:


> "untenrum" means the same as "around your private parts".


This is a frequent euphemistic meaning, but not the only meaning.

P.S.: Nowadays this meaning is probably perceived more often as slightly humorous or mocking than as euphemistic.


----------



## Hutschi

Sand517 said:


> ‘Man sieht das doch nicht unten rum’?


Die Grundbedeutung ist jetzt völlig klar.
Man kann es nicht sehen, weil man die Wurzeln bzw. Knollen nicht sieht und nicht um sie herumschauen kann bzw. sie nicht unten betrachten kann.  ( siehe auch: #2,#4, #8, #12


Kajjo said:


> That was my first thought, too. Weird to use this phrase with plants.


 Ich hatte das auch vermutet, als ich nur die Überschrift gelesen hatte. Aber schon der wenige Kontext in #1 schließt es dann aus.

Wenn man die Details betrachtet:

*Man sieht das* -- es bedeutet, dass es sich um eine allgemeine und unpersönliche Aussage handelt.

* doch nicht* -- "doch" ist ein Partikel, das hier als Bekräftigung wirkt. (Man kann das gar nicht untenrum sehen und sieht es nicht untenrum)

*unten rum’* -- zwei mögliche Bedeutungen, ohne extra  Kontext kann man nicht entscheiden, welche gilt, sie sind aber genügend ähnlich, sodass es nicht entscheidend ist. 1. unten rum = unten herum um die Knolle, zum Beispiel kann man das Muster nicht erkennen. 2. Unten rum = im unteren Bereich, wenn man dort herumblickt, also mal hierhin, mal dahin schaut.

"Unten rum" könnte auch "untenrum" sein, wenn die erste Bedeutung gemeint ist. Gegenüber "untenrum" ist es aber eine ungewöhnliche Schreibweise, wenn man die Struktur der unteren Teile betrachtet.


----------



## Hutschi

Gernot Back said:


> No, "untenrum" means the same as "around your private parts".
> 
> untenrum - Synonym & Definition


Im gegebenen Kontext (#1 und folgende) halte ich das für ausgeschlossen.


----------



## anahiseri

ich glaube, hier heisst es 
*man sieht das nicht (unten rum) *Verb: sehen
und nicht
man sieht das nicht unten (rum) Verb: 'rum sehen, herumsehen (>herumstehen)
_herumsehen, sich umsehen ... _usw gibt es in anderen Kontexten
*unten rum *deutet auf einen nicht genau definierten Platz in der Nähe von etwas, was unten ist


----------



## Hutschi

anahiseri said:


> *unten rum *deutet auf einen nicht genau definierten Platz in der Nähe von etwas, was unten ist


Bei mir in #16 ist das Bedeutung 2.
Leider gibt es aber keinen genaueren Kontext dazu.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> That was my first thought, too.


Wahrscheinlich weil anfänglich der Kontext fehlte.


Kajjo said:


> Weird to use this phrase with plants.


Bei eindeutigem Kontext, wie etwa in dem Satz
_Die Pflanze war untenrum ganz verfault_,
käme mir_ untenrum_ vielleicht etwas hemdsärmelig vor aber nicht merkwürdig.


----------



## Demiurg

Sand517 said:


> Was genau bedeutet (auf English) ‘Man sieht das doch nicht unten rum’?





Sand517 said:


> ... es ging hier um den Unterschied zwischen Gewächse (etwa zwischen Rüben und Kartoffeln)



In dem Beispielsatz ist nur das "das" etwas seltsam.  Es bezieht sich auf die Pflanzen selbst und nicht auf den Unterschied. Klarer wäre:

_Man sieht die doch nicht unten rum._ (die Pflanzen vor der Ernte, und kann deshalb als Laie keinen Unterschied erkennen)

oder

_Man sieht das doch nur unten rum._ (den Unterschied, und der ist für Laien erst nach der Ernte erkennbar)

Ergänzung: "unten rum" bezieht sich auf den unteren Teil der Pflanze, der im Erdboden steckt.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> _Die Pflanze war untenrum ganz verfault_,
> käme mir_ untenrum_ vielleicht etwas hemdsärmelig vor aber nicht merkwürdig.


Yep, das sehe ich genauso. Das klingt sogar normal für mich.

Natürlich ist alles eine Frage des Kontexts. Aber die bei der Titelzeile in der Hauptansicht... da habe ich spontan gedacht, es ginge um "untenrum" von Personen.


----------



## Sand517

Haha diesen Eintrag hat viel Staub aufgewirbelt! Herzlichen Dank euch allen für die Beiträge …


----------

